# Ammo Price Gouging



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

My son bought his first pistol the other day - a 9mm. The store he bought it from 'permitted' him to buy two boxes of ammo. (I learned about the whole deal after the fact).

So, as we drove from different stores in the Pensacola area looking for a safe to put his new gun in, I noticed the price gouging that some gun stores were doing. I mean they are charging more for 9mm target loads than I pay for 257 weatherby.

One store said you could buy all the 9mm you want - low velocity target loads at 30 dollars a box.

If this were a hurricane and people were gouging us for plywood, then someone would step in...but not for ammo.

Anyways, Jeff Quinn has a great youtube video on the price gouging, and I agree with it. Basically, the shops who are screwing us over...hopefully you'll be left with a pallet load of overpriced ammo and everything else in your store - we'll all come back afterwards for the 'going out of business sale'.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Here's my take, it is not so much the local shops, they don't get much of a price break. These ammo prices are like the 3.75 gas either use it or sell your gun.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wal-Mart is your friend for ammo.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

"Here's my take, it is not so much the local shops, they don't get much of a price break. These ammo prices are like the 3.75 gas either use it or sell your gun."

I disagree, when one store sells some ammo for 14.99 and another sells the same boxed brand for 29.99...there's some gouging going on. Gas prices aren't doubled depending upon where you purchase in the same county.

No need to sell my guns - I reload and have plenty of stuff on-hand for my hobby.

Personally, if I were buying a new gun in a store and they would only sell me two boxes of ammo, while they had cases sitting on the ground...I would have told them to piss off.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ammo is worth exactly what someone is willing to pay for it, just like anything else. If people won't buy it at that price then they will charge less.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I've heard Walmart buys on contract and that's why their prices remain cheap. I bought 9mm fmj ammo at academy in mobile for 10$ for 50. I found a website where I buy my ammo. www.gunbot.net. You put in the caliber and it searches tons of sites and tells you what's in stock and a price per round. It's super nice.


----------



## Gamble0613 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great video and very valid points!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

should have stocked up way before....I saw all this coming and don't see it changing as long as we have the people in charge now, and all the anti-gun people too


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure you can gouge for something you don't need. It's not food, fuel, or water we're talking about.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Leaky Waders said:


> Personally, if I were buying a new gun in a store and they would only sell me two boxes of ammo, while they had cases sitting on the ground...I would have told them to piss off.


I have never bought a handgun from a dealer in FL so I am not sure, however, I was under the impression without a CWP you cant buy both handgun and ammo at the same time?

As far as ammo prices go, you have to shop around. It sucks but I think allot of places bought a bunch of ammo when it went sky high and now they are trying to get rid of it at the same price.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

it really is what your willing to pay, But if a shop orders ammo at 14.99 a box 100 then they will have to sell it for a profit. You cant call it gouging if they were to at least try to make up for their costs. Ammo prices arent regulated like fuel so you cant call it gouging when Joe's Guns bought their inventory for 22.99 a box and has it regular priced for 29.99. While Wally World purchased theirs at 10.99 a box and are selling it at 15.99 same brand.


----------

